
Reeder 2 for iOS - craigr
http://reederapp.com/ios/
======
terabytest
The website (at least when visited from an iPhone) does a great job of not
explaining what the app is about, unless you click on the App Store button and
read the description over there, but I don't think many potential users will
put enough effort in it to get to that point. You might want to address that.

~~~
veidr
No kidding!

For those who aren't interested in clicking through to the site, and then
clicking through to the app store launcher page, and then having iTunes
automatically open:

 _" Reeder is a RSS reader and client for Feedbin, Feedly, Feed Wrangler,
Fever, and Readability."_

------
Nekorosu
I won't buy it. This developer will drop support of his app as soon as it's
not too lucrative. This happened with a desktop version of the Reeder. I had
been waiting for the google-reader-api-free version but had to buy Caffeinated
app instead.

~~~
jasonpbecker
Mac OSX Reeder is in public beta this fall. He has not dropped support. Like
with the iPad version, he was already in the process of rewriting from scratch
when Google Reader happened.

------
jimwise
Without newsblur support, not really likely to rebuy.

I respect the work involved in moving what had been a google reader client
into a true multi-provider client, so would rebuy it it supported the provider
I actually use. :-)

~~~
thirdsun
The author mentioned before that NewsBlur won't be supported as the service
works in a different way compared to Feedly, Feedbin & Co. - I imagine this
could be related to NewsBlurs constantly live updating nature, but then again
I only tried NewsBlur briefly, so maybe I just got that wrong.

Anyway, happy feedbin user here.

------
od2m
Reeder developer(s): Please, PLEASE get the desktop app working again. I used
it _EVERY SINGLE DAY_ from the day it was released to the day it was shut
down. Reeder was by far the best RSS workflow there is. (And we'll be needing
NewsBlur support!)

~~~
mandeepj
Sorry for shameless plug - I am working on this windows app to be released
soon which will have social, rss feeds, Email and weather. The app is called -
OnTop because it helps you to stay on top of things that matter most to you.

It is accessible at [http://stayontop.co/](http://stayontop.co/)

------
jreed91
Probably won't rebuy this due to the developers slow updating time.

~~~
orofino
Which rss app will you switch to? I own many of them and reeder still seems
like the best.

~~~
ajanuary
I thought Reeder would lose a huge chunk of it's user base because of the slow
update time. The inability to use the desktop app has forced people to
investigate alternatives.

Turns out all the alternatives are shit.

~~~
koralatov
...which is exactly why they don't feel under any pressure to update it in a
timely fashion.

------
uptown
Reeder has always been great - but Google Reader's shutdown (through Reeder)
forced me to cut down on my RSS use. I use Feedly sporadically now. I focus on
a few sites, and feel like I've saved TONS of time previously wasted "keeping
up" with my RSS feed. While I realize I could have done the same self-
moderating with Reeder, I don't see myself going back.

------
jhawk28
My disappointment is that I purchased Reeder 1.x after hearing about the
Google Reeder shutdown expecting that it handled multiple services. A few
weeks later, the author releases it for "free" which gave the only forward
path a new app with a recharge. It is an interesting issue. Which is more
important, the product or the customer service?

------
swombat
I'll probably buy this because it is the best feed reader app out there, but
not very pleased with being charged again - which I assume will also be done
to the mac app!!...

~~~
angerman
While I do feel the sentiments against paying again for a successor, it makes
me feel sick[1]. It's 5 bucks; generously about two coffees. After apple takes
it's cut the developer receives about US$3.5, just how many copies does the
developer need to sell to make it a worthwhile venture? Reeder has been in the
AppStore since September '09, until it went free in June '13\. That's, in
todays terms, 3.75years of support and updates for an app that cost's US$5
today. If Reeder2 takes the same path, that would be about US$1 per year
taxable income to the developer.

[1]: I think this will become even more apparent over the next few years. Buy
once for 99c, get lifetime updates is no sustainable business model.

~~~
Kylekramer
There aren't too many businesses where the customer is asked to take the
business' health in mind when it comes to purchasing. Your lack of planning is
not my problem and such.

The real issue is there is a mindset of unlimited free upgrades in iTunes that
app developers are benefiting from at the first purchase. Reeder got a bunch
of buyers who most likely assumed free updates for life and were not told
otherwise. Charging for updates is fine, but some backlash is going to come
due to the fact you benefited from the status quo while not participating in
the status quo.

~~~
ruswick
I agree with this sentiment completely. Too often people assume that buying a
product is equivalent to making a charitable donation to the developer. I
don't buy software to "support" the developer, I buy it because it will
provide value to me. I don't care if the developer makes $10 or $10 million.
The only things that pass my mind when buying software are the utility of the
app to me and the cost relative to other apps. In the case of Reeder, the
additional charge from paying for an upgrade is not worth it when the Feedly
App is free.

Commerce is not charity. That does not change just because the developer is
self-employed.

~~~
micampe
I don't know, I understand your point but personally I do feel different about
a small indipendent shop and a bigger company and I have different
expectations from them. Smaller operations are always sustaining bigger risks
and don't have as much wiggle room (and we know how high the risks are for
apps these days).

You may say that's because I'm a developer too (though not indipendent), but I
feel the same way about other fields, I like to buy my clothes in small stores
instead of malls or eat at a local restaurant instead of a chain.

Usually my experience is better with smaller operations but in this specific
case I think the Reeder author hasn't communicated very well and should have
been more transparent from the beginning. Still, for the reasons above, I'm
less likely to be really pissed at him than I would be to some large company
that did the same.

------
robmcm
My biggest problem with reeder is that in order to navigate articles you need
to swipe down or up. This is ok if you have short articles but if they are
long you have to scroll all the way through the article to get onto the next
one.

I know there are up and down buttons but these are hard to hit and break the
fluidity of scrolling through feeds.

Byline navigates through feeds left to right, which if find a lot easier, the
only problem with byline is it's got a bit buggy and is very pre ios7 themed.

------
flixic
It looks and feels just like iOS 7 app, but it's not. So it makes me wonder -
why release now, and not wait a week, and make it true iOS 7 app, iOS 7-only.

~~~
wvanwazer
Apple is apparently already approving releases built against the iOS 7 SDK, so
it may indeed be an iOS 7 app already.

David Smith (FeedWrangler, and a bunch of other things) has had an iOS 7
update approved too:
[https://twitter.com/_DavidSmith/status/378147860774395905](https://twitter.com/_DavidSmith/status/378147860774395905)

------
jwallaceparker
I dropped Reeder after the Google Reader shutdown and went looking for a new
service.

I wanted an RSS service that would sync seamlessly on all my Apple devices
(iPhone, iPad, two computers).

I found NewsBar to be (AFAICT) the only service currently offering this.

The UI leaves a bit to be desired but it's been working flawlessly and serving
its purpose.

------
bnycum
Congrats on the launch, but with the slow launch and Google Reader shutdown I
have to say I'm out. I used Reeder daily for 2+ years, but it's been deleted
from my phone for months now. None of the solutions compare to Google Reader
to me. I've gone on to just following everything on Twitter.

~~~
kmfrk
Maciej Ceglowski (@pinboard, @baconmeteor) is working on an RSS reader I
expect to be the best out there.

I agree that the readers available are largely awful - although I'm quite fond
of using Fever, but the Pinboard Reader could change that.

~~~
superchink
Is there anywhere that we can read about this product that Maciej is working
on?

~~~
kmfrk
Nah, it's a "when it's done" work in progress.

You can try pinging him on @pinboard or @baconmeteor.

------
kepano
It's a great app. I've been using it every day for the past 2-3 years. The
transition to Feedly was fairly seamless. Happy to to throw in 5 bucks to help
keep the updates coming.

------
nuthje
I'm still pretty happy with the first version on my iPhone combined with
Feedbin. Are there compelling reasons to upgrade aside from the fact that it's
an iPad version as well?

------
nathants
Landscape mode is where?

